
Amazon increases its minimum wage to $15 - dokein
https://www.engadget.com/2018/10/02/amazon-minimum-wage-15-dollars/
======
dokein
From the article, no mention of this applying to subcontractors, who do some
of Amazon's packing and deliveries.

